# What Tug Company?



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the name of the tug company that suddenly expanded in the 1990s with a load of Russian built tugs. I believe they outbid more established companies for contracts in Port Talbot, amongst others. I think they towed quite a few ex RN vessels out of Portsmouth to wherever. If anyone can identify them do they still exist?


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

The biggest currently is Svitzer Wijsmuller and they were in PT a long time ago and replaced/bought many of the established companies worldwide. Wijsmuller was absorbed into Svitzer, an A.P.Moller company ( in other words Maersk). They now operate in about 14 British port zones.

Their HQ is in Copenhagen and they operate throughout the globe....
Is this who you were looking for?

geoff


----------



## trawlermanpete (Jan 14, 2008)

West Coast Towing, owner Dave Henshaw........Pete


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

trawlermanpete said:


> West Coast Towing, owner Dave Henshaw........Pete


Didn't they buy Howard Smith Towage too???

geoff


----------



## trawlermanpete (Jan 14, 2008)

Only bought one of there tugs the Margam and renamed it the Hurricane H after Dave Henshaw........Pete


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

trawlermanpete said:


> Only bought one of there tugs the Margam and renamed it the Hurricane H after Dave Henshaw........Pete


Thanks Pete......last time I was there there were three different tug companies.

geoff


----------



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## crossysunny21 (Jan 26, 2012)

Erimus said:


> Didn't they buy Howard Smith Towage too???
> 
> geoff


dave henshaw was the owners rep,sadly not the owner. westcoast towing was owned by middle east interests, then taken over by cory,s ect,ect. sunnycrossy21.


----------



## terryt (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm sure Dave Henshaw is a member on here and has posted in the past.

Terry


----------



## crossysunny21 (Jan 26, 2012)

you are right, dave henshaw is a member and would be the man to answer the questions regarding WEST COAST TOWING. i was with the company from the begining in Newport in the early 90s. have very good memories of the company.


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

I have uploaded a some pictures of the 'Hurricane' one in WCT colours and the others in the original ATCL colours.
I particularly like the Margam--4 one as she looks really well running free
in that setting.
I'm sure that Dave has some more interesting photos of her.

Jim


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Talking about companies, does anyone know what happened to the tug company AKA (Arthur King Associates?) Arthur King was skipper with United Towing, he then went on to work in the office for Alexandra Towing before starting his own company.


----------



## crossysunny21 (Jan 26, 2012)

hi jordanpo.
referance AKA. i met 2 gravesend lads in the mission to seafarers in swansea in 2001. they were working for AKA, and they were attached to a cypriot registered ex supply boat that was engaged in retrieving redundant wireless cables on the west coast of ireland. i understood that the vessel was chartered for the job. no other info . regards. crossysunny21.


----------



## crossysunny21 (Jan 26, 2012)

hi jordanpo
jut a few words regarding AKA. i never met him, but i did meet 2 seamen in the mission to seafarers early in 2001 and they were working for AKA. they were on a ex supply ship, cypriot registered,working off the west coast of ireland retrieving redundant submersible cables. they gave me his address and it was for his office. anchor house,
college st,
northfleet,
kent.
you never know, he might still be there. best of luck.
crossysunny21.


----------



## p.d. (Aug 13, 2007)

John,
Check you're Private Messages.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

crossysunny21 said:


> hi jordanpo
> jut a few words regarding AKA. i never met him, but i did meet 2 seamen in the mission to seafarers early in 2001 and they were working for AKA. they were on a ex supply ship, cypriot registered,working off the west coast of ireland retrieving redundant submersible cables. they gave me his address and it was for his office. anchor house,
> college st,
> northfleet,
> ...


Thanks for that mate, I will make a few enquiries


----------

